# Tilt Shift Effect Time-lapse



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

This is a time-lapse taken from the resort i visited recently in Sharm El Shiekh with the vision of creating a psuedo Tilt Shift in PS5. I cant stress how difficult this has been to create for someone with my experience in Photoshop and in total its taken 16 hours including shooting. To create the Tilt Shift effect in PS5 i had to use the gradient tool in Quick Mask Mode but then repeat the process across 500 shots. To do this i had to create an action so that PS would run a set of changes to each photo in sequence then batch process them all automatically to an output folder. I had to learn all 3 techniques and have to say at times nearly smashed my laptop as i couldnt seem to get all 3 to work in harmony! Well eventually after much head scratching it came together and after approx 12 hours of processing throughout the night PS5 had spat out 500 shots with a tilt shift effect added along with vibrance, saturation, contrast and a few other tweaks to accentuate the miniature toy look. I then used Quick Time Pro to create the Time-lapse and added the music 'Secret Ocean' by Hiroumi www.jamendo.com/en/album/44756?refuid=1098085 in Windows Movie Maker along with a zoom and music fades. So much effort for something over in 20 seconds.... Its all part of the learning curve and another string to my bow as i head towards making a really good time-lapse.
Oh and have you seen how far 2 of the people swim out midway though the video! I think they were going to Jordan!! lol For the record 5 Russians had limbs chewed off and one was killed by sharks not far from here last summer!






Thanks for looking and as usual any advice or comments are most welcome!

Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well its a lovely Video Phil, could have watched that for a lot longer but I suspect that may have caused you even more PP stress !! :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I doff my cap to thee Sir. The dedication you show is amazing and the results are excellent.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good work Phil

As said, it could have gone on longer for me


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Well its a lovely Video Phil, could have watched that for a lot longer but I suspect that may have caused you even more PP stress !! :thumb:


Cheers mate  It actually was meant to but my bloody memory card filled at 481 shots and i was going for 1000 which wouldve been 40 seconds.... When i went to switch cards i got a 'no SD inserted' message!! ILuckily i had just bought the camera kit for my iPad 2 so i managed to transfer the 8gb card to it then use the original card again for the rest of the holiday. My back up card is dead!  As you say though 1000 shots wouldve killed me and the laptop for sure!



pooma said:


> I doff my cap to thee Sir. The dedication you show is amazing and the results are excellent.


Cheers Pooma 



cheekeemonkey said:


> Good work Phil
> 
> As said, it could have gone on longer for me


The annoying thing was every day when i was in the infinity pool looking at to sea there was boats everywhere, speedboats cruise boats, parachute boats, pacha advert boats then the day i set my camera up and nowt! I was so pleased when that speed boat booled up to save the day abit lol. Its all part of learning they eh 

Phil


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

That's very impressive. What was the time delay between successive shots?

Edit to add - ah 25secs from the above post


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Quality work mate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Prob missing something here, but whats the difference with this and a video?

I have no idea abou photography, but im asuming you took lots of photos and joined them together?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

^Waits to be shot down in hail of fire^


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

BareFacedGeek said:


> That's very impressive. What was the time delay between successive shots?
> 
> Edit to add - ah 25secs from the above post


Thanks dude, It was 3 seconds between each shot mate and took 481 x 3 = 1443 seconds div by 60 = 24 minutes. :thumb:



mark328 said:


> Prob missing something here, but whats the difference with this and a video?
> 
> I have no idea abou photography, but im asuming you took lots of photos and joined them together?


Well then, as you say i took many photos and stitched them together which shows a scene that can be over hours in a few seconds. It can be done with a video camera but there are pros and cons regarding both methods....

Taken from Timescape.org
What is best way to capture timelapse; with stills or video 'sped up'?
There are advantages/disadvantages to both methods so being aware of the issues going in can save you a lot of headaches down the road. Today, the majority of timelapse enthusiasts probably use digital single lens reflex cameras (DSLR). Let's break it down:

Stills Pro:
-Ability to capture resolution far above final output. In other words if you're using a 10mp+ camera and your looking for 1080p you have lots of resolution to spare. 
-Ability to capture RAW images (filenames ending in .CR2, .NEF etc.). The same holds true in timelapse as in traditional digital photography, capturing RAW data will give you the most flexibility in post but can come at storage and speed cost. 
-Ability to adjust ALL settings. 99% of still cameras give you full creative control over exposure, aperture, ISO, white balance, and such. Many video cameras do not.
-Ability to see each shot displayed in the LCD - useful to monitor exposure and progress of motion.
-If you have a source resolution much higher than your final video output resolution, you can add pan and zoom effects within the frame in post production and not lose any video resolution. Your capture resolution should be as high as possible for this to look smooth and avoid artifacts.

Stills Con:
-Speed, many times you can't get under 2-3 seconds per shot on a DSLR shooting RAW. You can shift to JPG for to get better speed (say even 2-3 FPS, which many cameras can do consistently with the shutter 'held down') but make sure you get your white balance correct and locked down. Also it's worth mentioning, when shooting RAW allow the camera's buffer to clear before the next shot! You may get missed frames if not. 
-Time drain in post, shooting RAW can mean some serious time and computer resources in the post process. Again, JPG can speed things up but if you want ULTIMATE quality, remember to budget the time, memory and CPU.

Video Pro:
-Easy! not much need to consider a lot. Make sure you've got settings locked to taste, power to last, press the REC button and chillax. 
-Tape is in the past! most cams record direct to chip or drive now so it's easy to transfer directly into your timeline. 
-FAST! Drop that file into the timeline, speed it up and voila timelapse.

Video Con:
-Not much flexibility, once it's recorded you can't do as much in post, for example unlike hi-res stills the pan-and-scan aka 'the Ken Burns effect is out of the question. So you pretty much have to get it right while shooting, color correct and live with it. 
-Limited duration. Fill that memory and you're done. Some cams will simply stop recording after x amount of time. 
-Power consumption. In general a running video capture will consume more power than stills.

Phil


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah, i get it. ( Well more than i did earlier  )

Well done on your perseverence and determination :thumb:

Ive always enjoyed watching this type of thing, especially when it shows plants growing from seed to full grown, i assume the camera takes a shot once a week lol!!!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

mark328 said:


> Ah, i get it. ( Well more than i did earlier  )
> 
> Well done on your perseverence and determination :thumb:
> 
> Ive always enjoyed watching this type of thing, especially when it shows plants growing from seed to full grown, i assume the camera takes a shot once a week lol!!!!


You'de be surprised how fast some plants grow. A daffodil takes 20 hours i think and you need to take a shot every 10 minutes...

Phil


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats the first tiltshift video Ive ever seen:thumb: Amazing stuff:thumb:



mark328 said:


> Prob missing something here, but whats the difference with this and a video?
> 
> I have no idea abou photography, but im asuming you took lots of photos and joined them together?


1) Its tiltshift photography which makes everthing look miniature by blurring the top and bottom of the photo.

2) GIZTO29 has gone to the trouble of taking lots of still photos, converted them to tiltshift, and then by means of pure magic has joined them into a video, and addded music that is appropriate to the scenery.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful piece of work, and it's nice to see some truely creative work coming out of PS. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> You'de be surprised how fast some plants grow. A daffodil takes 20 hours i think and you need to take a shot every 10 minutes...
> 
> Phil


I think you mean 20 days!!

Would be pretty impressive if it was 20 hours


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice. 

Very, Very nice.

Thanks Phil.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

sanchez said:


> I think you mean 20 days!!
> 
> Would be pretty impressive if it was 20 hours


20 hours you'll find mate. Im talking about when the green bit is out of the ground already.... Im talking about the yellow bit sprouting and opening  







Gruffs said:


> Nice.
> 
> Very, Very nice.
> 
> Thanks Phil.


Cheers Gruffs


----------

